
Lessons from the Language Boot Camp for Mormon Missionaries - 1PlayerOne
https://www.npr.org/2014/06/07/319805068/lessons-from-the-language-boot-camp-for-mormon-missionaries
======
1PlayerOne
Confirms my own experience. I learned English, Mandarin, and Cantonese, in
that order, using the method of speaking with native speakers and looking up
and learning new vocabulary along the way. It really works.

